# HEC SFS list '08



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

hey, the HEC self finance scheme for government colleges list is up.......
here's the link..........!
HEC Dynamic Search


you need to have have your name to see whether you made it or you can just put in the letter 'a' in the search box like i did and youll get everybody's name!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

congratulations to whoever got in!

well tell us here!!!!!!!!!! wooot woot woot!!!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

is diz for govt?


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

yes


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

i got in sargodha..can we TRANSFER..No..?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

but is self finance on for overseas? i thought it was abolished


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

this list is for foreigners


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ya tht is am asking that for them does it still exist?


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

YEAH...it does..


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

oh ok so where in sarghoda u got?
btwn tht congrats first of all


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

THNKKXX=)..i got in sargodha medical college...


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

its not bad well mutual migration is there but dnt know its for overseas as well or nt


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

what abt for foreginers......i don mind goin 2 sargodha but if migration is possible den WHY NOT


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ya u sure try for that too but dnt leave ur seat


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Migration is possible but only in the colleges which are ranked lower than Sargodha Medical College. Ke,RMC and ALMC, FJ. they all rank higher. What do u think between fauji Foundation and Sargodha. WHich one you would prefer?


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

fauji foundation is a private college i wud prefer...goin to a govt collegee


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

sarghoda too is pvt i think


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

no its govt but not very well known. it is 3 hours away from lahore and islamabad a small city


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

it is????????


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

what do u mean. it is a medium size much smaller than lahore and islamabad


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

ANumraja, do u live in Pak or Canada?


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

lol oh no i posted latee . i meant to post it afterr fareeha


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

i live in CANADAA how abt you?


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

I am in Pakistan Sargodha area. you might not like it but if you have previous experience living in Pakistan for along time then you will be fine........


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

This is female list those who got in on SFS







function submitListForm() { xajax_processForm(xajax.getFormValues("frm")); return false; } function mOnClick(option){ document.frm.task.value = option; submitListForm(); }







Admission OF Foreign Students On Self-Finance Scheme-MBBSResult of Students selected in MBBS On Self-Finance Scheme
Keyword: 
Search by: Select One Name Search Type : Normal



Sno.NameNationalityMarks in F.Sc/ Equ. ExamInstitution Offered 1.Miss. Nurul Emaan Ameen Canada 935 Selected in 1st choice under PTAP. 2.Miss Natasha Khan UK 925 Khyber Medical College, Peshawar. 3.Miss Zubash Khan Canada 925 King Edward Medical College, Lahore. 4.Miss Mariam Javaid USA 921 King Edward Medical College, Lahore. 5.Miss Zainab Khan USA 915 Nishtar Medical College, Multan. 6.Miss Wagma Viqar UK 904 Khyber Medical College, Peshawar. 7.Miss Sadaf Nawaz USA 898 Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore. 8.Miss Rohma Khan USA 894 Khyber Medical College, Peshawar. 9.Miss. Murrium Iqbal Sadaf Canada 889 Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore. 10.Miss Anum Ali Malik Canada 885 Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore. 11.Miss Amna Kalsoom Mela USA 880 Services Institute of Medical Scs, Lahore. 12.Miss Rabia Shaikh USA 878 Selected in 1st choice under PTAP. 13.Miss Afsheen Afzal Canada 877 Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha. 14.Miss Afia Jabian USA 870 Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore. 15.Miss Sophia Asif Khan UK 866 Khyber Medical College, Peshawar. 16.Miss Sania Iftekhar USA 865 Shaikh Zayed Medical College, Rahim Yar Khan. 17.Miss Tehmina Nadeem UK 863 Khyber Medical College, Peshawar. 18.Miss. Aruge Lutaf USA 858 Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha. 19.Miss Arooj Naeem Kohli USA 847 Nishtar Medical College, Multan. 20.Miss. Iqra Asif USA 847 Dow Medical College, Karachi. 21.Miss. Aqsa Syed Canada 845 Sindh Medical College, Karachi. 22.Miss Ayshah Qureshi USA 842 Ayub Medical College,Abbotabad. 23.Miss Parkha Jabbar Khan Irish/Pak 841 Khyber Girls Medical College, Peshawar. 24.Miss Amna Khan UK 833 Khyber Girls Medical College, Peshawar. 25.Miss Saliha Hassan Malik Canada 828 Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur. 26.Miss Fatima Alam USA 827 Sindh Medical College, Karachi. 27.Miss Ammara Rauf UK 825 Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha. 28.Miss Hinna Shahid USA 822 Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha. 29.Miss Anum Aftab Canada 821 Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha. 30.Miss Sarah Javed USA 821 Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha. 31.Miss. Saba Ikram USA 814 Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha. 32.Miss Iqra Arshad Canada 812 Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha. 33.Miss Bushra USA 811 Khyber Girls Medical College, Peshawar. 34.Miss Sahrish Ilyas USA 807 Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha. 35.Miss Sumayyah Shah USA 807 Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha. 36.Miss Emaan Alvi USA 805 Khyber Girls Medical College, Peshawar. 37.Miss Rukhsar Ullah USA 799 Khyber Girls Medical College, Peshawar. 38.Miss Khadeeja Alam USA 796 Sindh Medical College, Karachi. 39.Miss Henna Khan USA 794 Khyber Girls Medical College, Peshawar. 40.Miss Rabia Ahmed USA 793 Nawabshah Medical College for Girls, Nawabshah. 41.Miss Afsah Ali Hussain USA 792 Khyber Girls Medical College, Peshawar. 42.Miss Habiba Shakar Canada 791 Nawabshah Medical College for Girls, Nawabshah. 43.Miss Mehwish Khaliq USA 790 Khyber Girls Medical College, Peshawar. 44.Miss Asya Shafqat Cheema USA 789 Khyber Girls Medical College, Peshawar. 45.Miss Esther Salimi UK 789 Khyber Girls Medical College, Peshawar. 46.Miss Palwasha Javed USA 787 Khyber Girls Medical College, Peshawar. 47.Miss Noshin Zafar German 778 Sindh Medical College, Karachi. 48.Miss Tayyaba Irfan Canada 777 Liaquat University Of Medical & Health Sciences, Jamshoro. 49.Miss. Saadia Ishtiaq Malik Canada 776 Gomal Medical College, D.I. Khan. 50.Miss Fatima Farooq Chaudhry Canada 771 Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences, Jamshoro. 51.Miss Mahera Anjum Trinidadian 767 Khyber Girls Medical College, Peshawar. 52.Miss Hajerah Khalid Norway 765 Nawabshah Medical College for Girls, Nawabshah


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

IS THIS THE FINAL LIST


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

why you did not get in or did you apply?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

congratz to all who got in


----------



## SM125 (Jul 19, 2008)

hey guys i have a question!!

is it possible to migrate from a pvt col to a gov col?..(or vice versa)


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

would migration from sargodha mc to nishtar mc be possible...... please say yes..... and i thought there was no ranking system for med schools in PAKI



farhatrehman8 said:


> Migration is possible but only in the colleges which are ranked lower than Sargodha Medical College. Ke,RMC and ALMC, FJ. they all rank higher. What do u think between fauji Foundation and Sargodha. WHich one you would prefer?


would mutual migration from sargodha mc to nishtar mc be possible...... please say yes..... and i thought there was no ranking system for med schools in PAKI


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

No you can not migrate from Private to Govt...........


----------



## uguysrcrazy (Oct 27, 2008)

haha fresh meat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol nah u guys will enjoy just gota find the right people and good luck and goodnight u will need it muhahah muhahha(evil laugh)


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

u can mutually migrate to a college ranked higher as well. just got to make a little noise. 

Congrats to:

Miss Zainab Khan 
Mr. Shoaib Rafique 
Mr. Hannan Dogar 
Miss Arooj Naeem Kohli

You lovely folks will be joining us at Nishtar.... how much you want to bet that only 1 of these people will turn up? No PTAP seat in Nishtar this year...that sucks.

How many PTAP seats are there total?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

blindfury86 said:


> How many PTAP seats are there total?


Usually one per government medical college.


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

bkhan08 said:


> would migration from sargodha mc to nishtar mc be possible...... please say yes..... and i thought there was no ranking system for med schools in PAKI
> 
> 
> 
> would mutual migration from sargodha mc to nishtar mc be possible...... please say yes..... and i thought there was no ranking system for med schools in PAKI


ya and u have good chance of migrating esp if a girl here has family closer to sarghoda...

most people transfer from QMC, PMC, or KE to Nishtar
and people transferring out of Nishtar usually go to AIMC



Smeer said:


> Usually one per government medical college.


1 per govt college per country?

the year i came to nishtar i was on PTAP and 1 Canadian on PTAP
then almost all the other foreigner students here from other countries are all on PTAP.

we only have like 6 self finance foreigner students


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

blindfury86 said:


> 1 per govt college per country?


No I meant 1 per govt college period. It's just one seat, no matter which country the person is from. That was the policy last year and I'm pretty sure it's the same this year unless it has changed. I'm guessing they've lowered the number of seats from the time you applied.


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

i dont remember where, but i saw a SEPARATE list for PTAP students. so i think there are more than one per college. there were a lot of ppl in that list.


----------

